# Platty fry journal



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I now see I have 4 platty fry(3-4mm) 
going to get fry box today and try to bring them up.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so I have sucessfully got 7 platty fry in mesh box


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats! Look forward to hearing how you raise them.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

feeding them flakes twice a day.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

photos to come


----------

